# Online Nissan parts catalog



## MadMan (Aug 10, 2008)

Take a look at Nissan parts catalog. Contains illustrations, related part numbers, alternatives list and cross-reference parts compatibility: http://nissan4u.com/parts/ :thumbup:
SENTRA B14X for example:



Click images to see part numbers. :jump:
Enjoy


----------



## brady_bushby (Jul 31, 2008)

this should be a sticky


----------

